# Char wird nicht in mybuffed kopiert



## Kajinda_Gôrak (9. Oktober 2007)

Hab ein Problem, ich habe BLASC installiert und alle einstellungen vorgenommen, auch die über die Charakterübertragung und da hab ich eingestellt, dass mein Char übertragen werden soll. Nun macht er dies nicht, es zeigt zwar an das er Daten an den Server überträgt aber in mybuffed ist nichts zu sehen. Das komische ist, meinen Bankchar überträgt er xD.
NEED help.
PS.: Habs auch schon mit Ausschalten der Firewall versucht.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2007)

Kajinda_Gôrak schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem, ich habe BLASC installiert und alle einstellungen vorgenommen, auch die über die Charakterübertragung und da hab ich eingestellt, dass mein Char übertragen werden soll. Nun macht er dies nicht, es zeigt zwar an das er Daten an den Server überträgt aber in mybuffed ist nichts zu sehen. Das komische ist, meinen Bankchar überträgt er xD.
> NEED help.
> PS.: Habs auch schon mit Ausschalten der Firewall versucht.



Firewall-Probleme merkst du schon bei der Installation - die funktioniert dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie heißt der zweite Char?


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (9. Oktober 2007)

Gôrak


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2007)

Kajinda_Gôrak schrieb:


> Gôrak



Das kann an dem Sonderzeichen liegen - wir arbeiten eh grad an nem Hot-Fix - werds mal vorbringen.


----------



## Zornodins (10. Oktober 2007)

ich habe das gleich problem nur bei mir sieht die sache so aus das ich mir einen neuen mybuffed acc einrichten muste  ich habe zwar alles auf den neuen acc eingerichtet bekomme meine chars allerdings nicht angezeigt!!!!

kann das vllt daran liegen das die chars für den anderen acc eingerichtet sind (waren)???

ich hatte die tage schon den support angeschrieben wegen dem verlorenen pw was auf ein e-mailkonto ging welches ich nicht mehr benutze und auch nicht mehr rann komme!!! acc name Odinshammer

falls es an dem anderen acc liegt besteht die möglichkeit diesen vllt zu löschen ?????


----------



## Lysergia (10. Oktober 2007)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem.
BLASC vor ein paar Tagen installiert und eingerichtet, alle Häkchen sind gesetzt.

Die Nachricht dass Daten hochgeladen wurden kommt auch, nur wird eben kein einziger meiner Chars angezeigt.

Ferner habe ich das Prob, dass sich WoW nicht mehr korrekt schliessen lässt. Logge ich mich aus, so läuft die wow.exe immer noch im Hintergrund weiter. Wenn ich den dann übern task-manager abschiess, scheint BLASC seine Arbeit zu verrichten.

Ausserdem... ab und an wird die BLASC-Konfiguration nicht richtig geöffnet, ich sehe dann nicht die richtigen Buttonbeschriftungen, sondern die dazugehörigen VB-Steuerkomponentenbezeichnungen... zumindest siehts nach VB aus.

fehlerhafte Installation?
falsche Konfiguration?
.NET-Framework? (bitte nicht)

oder isses das häufigste Problem, der Anwender?

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon erwähnt arbeiten wir an einem größeren Hot-Fix. In dem Rahmen gehen wir heute mehrere Testläufe durch, da wir die Probleme echt nicht nachvollziehen können. Habt bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Zornodins (10. Oktober 2007)

es ging aber bei mir voher mit dem acc odinshammer nur mit dem neuen acc nicht mehr


----------



## Alish29 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hm... hab zwar nicht ganz dasselbe, aber zumindest ein ähnliches Problem. Seit ca einer Woche werde bei mir einfach keine Daten mehr über Blast übertragen. Also mein Twink wirs z.B immer noch mit lvl 50 angezeigt obwohl er bereits 53 ist. Bosskills werden auch nicht gezählt.
Oder einfach. Beim Beenden des spielts steht, keine Daten zum Übertragen. Verstellt habe ich nichts auch sonst habe ich keine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Ka, warum es plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert...


----------



## Dormelosch (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe noch einmal alle Einstellungen überprüft. An diesen kann es nicht liegen - es ist alle korrekt und alles ist auf meinen Account eingestellt.

Folgende Probleme:

Thorimlosch ist MyBuffed nicht zugewiesen (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2954106)
Finwick ist MyBuffed nicht zugewiesen (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2971750)
Gilbrad ist komplett aus der Datenbank verschwunden

Ich habe wie gesagt alle Einstellungen nocheinmal neu vorgenommen und "Dormelosch" ist definitiv als zugewiesener MyBuffedaccount eingestellt. Wäre klassen wenn das endlich klappen würde mit der Zuweisung. Und wohin ist Gilbrad verschwunden?

Gruß


----------



## Dormelosch (12. Oktober 2007)

Sodele ich habe das Update intstalliert, alle Einträge neu gesetzt auf "Maximalprofil" und dann den Haken bei Dormelosch gemacht und dann das Passwort für diesen Account eingegeben und ihn überprüfen lassen. Mehr kann ich nun tun! Also liegt der Fehler bei euch - wäre klasse wenn ihr den endlich beheben würdet.


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Dormelosch schrieb:


> Sodele ich habe das Update intstalliert, alle Einträge neu gesetzt auf "Maximalprofil" und dann den Haken bei Dormelosch gemacht und dann das Passwort für diesen Account eingegeben und ihn überprüfen lassen. Mehr kann ich nun tun! Also liegt der Fehler bei euch - wäre klasse wenn ihr den endlich beheben würdet.



Hallo Dormelosch
Um den Fehler untersuchen zu können bräuchte ich die Config.xml Datei aus deinem BLASC\Configs Verzeichnis. Schicke mir diese doch bitte per EMAIL an regnor@buffed.de 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Okolonko (12. Oktober 2007)

[Hallo, bei mir wird der Charakter auch nich in mein Buffed profil übertragen!
Hab es schon mit einem neuen myBuffed profil versucht, auch da keinen erfolg!

Das er aber richtig überträg sehe ich daran, das ich ihn unter der Charakter liste von
buffed.de » Realms » Norgannon » Herz der Allianz » Ôx finde.

Er ist halt nur nicht in meinem Profil :-)

btw mein anderes buffed profil habe ich wieder aus blasc rausgenommen.

Auch habe ich nicht mehr die möglichkeit, das mit den Charakter einzustellen und Einstellung vom Profil!


----------



## Regnor (12. Oktober 2007)

Okolonko schrieb:


> [Hallo, bei mir wird der Charakter auch nich in mein Buffed profil übertragen!
> Hab es schon mit einem neuen myBuffed profil versucht, auch da keinen erfolg!
> 
> Das er aber richtig überträg sehe ich daran, das ich ihn unter der Charakter liste von
> ...



Servus Okolonko, kannst du mir mal bitte folgende Datei schicken:
"\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\[DEIN ACC NAME]\SavedVariables\BlascProfiler.lua"?

Dann schau ich mal nach warum die Charzuordnung nicht funktioniert.

Gruß Matze


----------



## iwi (13. Oktober 2007)

hallo

mein char wird auch nicht ins profil übertragen.
bitte um hilfe. danke.


mfg, sascha


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2007)

iwi schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> mein char wird auch nicht ins profil übertragen.
> bitte um hilfe. danke.
> ...



Welcher der über 550.000 Charaktere in unserer Datenbank gehört denn dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Name + Server)


----------



## iwi (13. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welcher der über 550.000 Charaktere in unserer Datenbank gehört denn dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hallo

ich habe ihn gefunden. habe mich durch die infoflut durchgeschlagen, mh..schlagen, jetzt erstmal böse hordler schlagen.

mfg, sascha


----------



## Dunkleseele (14. Oktober 2007)

hi ,

also mein twink wird auch nicht übertragen. blasc ist bei den addons aktiv ebenso wird angezeigt dass übertragen wird. 

name des twinks ist: Zapzarap/Tirion/Horde/Troll/Schurke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//nachtrag: habe auch versucht meine bankchars hochzuladen dasselbe prob. es wird angezeigt das sie hochgeladen werden aber sie sind nicht zu sehen. ebenfalls sind 2 chars die bereits hochgeladen waren weg also nicht mehr in mybuffed zu sehen .


----------



## Zornodins (15. Oktober 2007)

also ich habe das jetzt mal eine weile beobachtet und muste fest stellen das die chars nach wie vor dem acc odinshammer zugewisen werden obwohl ich das für den neuen acc zornodins eingerichtet habe da ich das pw nicht mehr habe und auch nicht mehr an das e-mail konto komme das ich damals angegeben habe als ich den acc (odinshammer) eingerichtet habe deshalb mal eine frage ist es vllt möglich den acc ( odinshammer) zu löschen damit die chars endlich dem neuen acc ( zornodins) zugeordnet werden


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2007)

Zornodins schrieb:


> also ich habe das jetzt mal eine weile beobachtet und muste fest stellen das die chars nach wie vor dem acc odinshammer zugewisen werden obwohl ich das für den neuen acc zornodins eingerichtet habe da ich das pw nicht mehr habe und auch nicht mehr an das e-mail konto komme das ich damals angegeben habe als ich den acc (odinshammer) eingerichtet habe deshalb mal eine frage ist es vllt möglich den acc ( odinshammer) zu löschen damit die chars endlich dem neuen acc ( zornodins) zugeordnet werden



Ist möglich - wenn du eine Email an Support@buffed.de schickst mit dem Anliegen, dem Benutzernamen und der zugehörigen Email-Adresse


----------



## Dunkleseele (16. Oktober 2007)

hi,

nun also problem gefixxt. habe "blasc" deinstalliert . aus dem addon ordner gelöscht und alle einträge im WTF/ saved variables. bei allen chars gelöscht . neu installiert und jetzt klappt es mit dem upload. 
eig. standardvorgehensweise wenn etwas nicht klappt aber ok ^^ .
cu all


----------



## Xmasman (16. Oktober 2007)

Dunkleseele schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nun also problem gefixxt. habe "blasc" deinstalliert . aus dem addon ordner gelöscht und alle einträge im WTF/ saved variables. bei allen chars gelöscht . neu installiert und jetzt klappt es mit dem upload.
> eig. standardvorgehensweise wenn etwas nicht klappt aber ok ^^ .
> cu all



schön und gut hab ich auch schon gemacht ging auch beim ersten mal und danach dann trotzdem nicht mehr und ich installier das teil jetzt nit jedes mal zum übertragen neu.


----------



## Dunkleseele (16. Oktober 2007)

Xmasman schrieb:


> schön und gut hab ich auch schon gemacht ging auch beim ersten mal und danach dann trotzdem nicht mehr und ich installier das teil jetzt nit jedes mal zum übertragen neu.



hmm ich hoffe das wird bei mir nicht nötig sein. ich beobachte und berichte es falls es nicht mehr funzt beim nächsten mal


----------



## -kAkA- (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
habe das selbe Problem wie die anderen auch: Ich habe meine Charackterdaten übertragen, kann sie auf buffed.de aber nicht finden!Mein Char heißt "DarkShado" und ist auf dem Realm "Arthas"!
Danke für hilfe!
MfG

Ps: warum gibt es in der Liste 2 mal Arthas?


----------



## Holyshit (16. Oktober 2007)

Habe das gleich Problem habe alles Eingestellt und bin auf chracter datenübertragen geangen er hzt es gemacht aber nichts steht in meinem Profil.
Sehe grade das wenn ich  auf Buffed.de Accounts gehe und die Daten wie auf der Buffed site eingebe steht dort pw oder nutzername falsch es ist aber richtig was tuhn?


----------



## Zornodins (16. Oktober 2007)

grrrrr hab eine e-mail verschickt bekomme aber keine antwort grml  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (16. Oktober 2007)

Zornodins schrieb:


> grrrrr hab eine e-mail verschickt bekomme aber keine antwort grml
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben im BLASC Client einen Fehler gefunden der bei Passwörtern mit bestimmten Sonderzeichen eine falsche Prüfsumme erzeugt. Aus diesem Grund funktioniert bei einigen Nutzern die Charakterzuordnung zum mybuffed Profil nicht. Der Fehler wird definitiv im nächsten Update behoben, welches wir schnellstmöglich online stellen werden.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Myce (17. Oktober 2007)

habe das gleich problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hab keinerlei sonderzeichen in meinen chars so wie acc...


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2007)

Myce schrieb:


> habe das gleich problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und im Passwort?


----------



## Beezrok (17. Oktober 2007)

Meine Chars werden auch nicht übertragen. Letzte Aktualisierung am 15.10., da aber auch nur, weil ichs manuell gemacht hab. Hab weder im Benutzernamen noch im Passwort Sonderzeichen.
Beezrok


----------



## Myce (17. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und im Passwort?



da auch nicht nur buchstaben und zahlen...
ich hab es auch schon so versucht wie der poster über mir mit manueller übertragung..
nix passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyshit (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe keine Sonderzeichen im Namen wie im passwort und jetzt? es klappt immer noch nicht

Ich finds ma richtig geill wie schnell der Support ist


----------



## Zornodins (19. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist möglich - wenn du eine Email an Support@buffed.de schickst mit dem Anliegen, dem Benutzernamen und der zugehörigen Email-Adresse



ich habe vor 2 oder drei tagen ein e-mail losgeschickt ich habe aber leider immer noch keine antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mway (19. Oktober 2007)

Auch ich habe dieses Problem keiner meiner Char werden übetragen, ich habe das neue Blasc bereit seit 2 Tangen drauf, der Account ist allerdings viel älter, ich habe das Programm nur länger nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## Zornodins (20. Oktober 2007)

rofl oder grml also ich kanns echt nicht glauben wie ich jetzt schon mehr fach gesagt habe werden meine chars auf meinen alten buffed acc kopiert bzw aktualisiert ich habe weder sonderzeichen im acc namen noch im pw ich habe blasc jetzt schon dreimal deinstalliert und wieder installiert und meine chars werden weiter auf dem alten acc übertragen ok ist nicht ganz richtig ein einziger char ein kleiner hexer den ich gestern mal wieder gespielt habe ist lvl 6 geworden der wird auf dem neuen acc übertragen einer von 5 chars also ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder mich ärgern soll das kanns ja mal echt nicht sein es wurde mir weiter oben gesagt ich soll eine e-mail schreiben damit der alte acc gelöscht werden kann das habe ich getan ich meine das war dienstag bis heute keine antwort und nu das hm ich hoffe ja ersthaft das sich da mal was tut..........und jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit der antwort kommen ich möchte ne e-mail an den support schreiben


----------



## Anishea (21. Oktober 2007)

Erledigt nach 2h warten sind die daten angekommen.

mfg

Anishea


----------



## idl0r (22. Oktober 2007)

denkt immer daran das die daten nicht on-the-fly geupdated werden d.h. sie werden in gewissen zeitabstaenden neu geladen (mein stand der dinge).

generell bei solchen problemen im blasc client username und pw ueberpruefen, die charakter einstellungen im blasc client ueberpruefen und ingame z.b. nach einem wow update ueberpruefen ob die addons immernoch aktiv sind auf den chars.

bei doppelten accounts/chars ist es sicher empfehlenswert den alten account bzw die charaktere zu loeschen damit es nicht ggf. zu kollisionen kommt.


----------



## Smilie (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab auch ein problem und zwar seh ich auf der seite meine items net ( rüstung und und und ) was kann das sein?


----------



## Zornodins (27. Oktober 2007)

nuja ich habe e-mails geschrieben ins forum gepostet und es geht immer noch nicht werder die charübertragung noch eine antwort auf e-mails ich finde das hier eine nette sache aber wenns nicht geht und keine hilfe kommt !!!!!

(suche nach dateien und ordner (suche nach blasc) alles gemarkt und gelöscht )

sry aber sowas ist nicht sehr net und auch nicht hilfreich egal wie gern ich auf dieser seite bin ich ihr habt viel um die ohren aber mal eben auf eine e-mail antworten die man mindestens dreimal bekommen hat könnte man


----------



## retemnie (27. Oktober 2007)

ich habe ebenfalls das problem, das mein alter buffed.de account den char einmeter anzeigt, er wird sogar aktualisiert, jedoch kann ich mich auf dem account nich mehr einloggen weil das pw abhanden gekommen ist und beim versuch ein neues passwort zu vergeben die e-mail adresse nicht simmt o.O

also neuen account auf buffed.de angelegt und alles eingestellt, der char wird aber nich angezeigt, ist weiterhin im alten account.

die e-mail an den support ergab folgendes ergebnis: in den account einstellungen kann man chars löschen und so im neuen account aktivieren.

ja lol...wie soll ich mich denn da anmelden wenn ich das pw nich mehr hab und ihr meine e-mail als falsch erachtet? ich hab nur 2 adressen also muss es eine davon sein...

auf eine zweite e-mail an den support wurde mir nicht mehr geantwortet...

schönen dank...


----------



## einmeter (27. Oktober 2007)

retemnie schrieb:


> ich habe ebenfalls das problem, das mein alter buffed.de account den char einmeter anzeigt, er wird sogar aktualisiert, jedoch kann ich mich auf dem account nich mehr einloggen weil das pw abhanden gekommen ist und beim versuch ein neues passwort zu vergeben die e-mail adresse nicht simmt o.O
> 
> also neuen account auf buffed.de angelegt und alles eingestellt, der char wird aber nich angezeigt, ist weiterhin im alten account.
> 
> ...




habe mein problem selber gelöst...

habe unter dem neuen account dem alten eine nachricht über buffed.de geschrieben...diese wurde per e-mail übertragung weitergeleitet wodurch dich die richtige e-mail adresse heraus fand...so konnte ich mein passwort resetten und kann nun froher sinne übertragen und konfigurieren wie es mir bliebt...

juhu


----------



## Rya (27. Oktober 2007)

einmeter schrieb:


> ...so konnte ich mein passwort resetten und kann nun froher sinne übertragen und konfigurieren wie es mir bliebt...



Ideen muss man haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Daten werden korrekt übertragen und alles aktuell, jedoch scheint es beim parsen irgendwann einmal gekracht zu haben - PC-Absturz o.ä. ... seither sind zwei Chars doppelt in meiner Liste vertreten - der neue Stand und der Stand während des Crashs.

Bekomme ich die einzelnen fehlerhaften irgendwie gelöscht?

und @Smilie: öffne das Charakterfenster, die einzelnen Berufefenster, etc. ... dann sollte alles registriert werden.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2007)

einmeter schrieb:


> habe mein problem selber gelöst...
> 
> habe unter dem neuen account dem alten eine nachricht über buffed.de geschrieben...diese wurde per e-mail übertragung weitergeleitet wodurch dich die richtige e-mail adresse heraus fand...so konnte ich mein passwort resetten und kann nun froher sinne übertragen und konfigurieren wie es mir bliebt...
> 
> juhu



Die Unterstellung bzgl. "nichtantwort" kann ich wiederlegen, sobald ich Montag auf Outlook zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## Ice1985 (29. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir ist es so habe BLASC installiert und alle einstellungen vorgenommen. Nun macht er dies nicht, es zeigt zwar an das er Daten an den Server überträgt aber in mybuffed ist nichts zu sehen. kann mir da jemand helfen??


----------



## Ugdalfi (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Mal auch was lustiges zu "Charakter kopieren".

Man nehme einen handelsüblichen Rechner mit einer Wow-Installation, installiere dort das komische Stück
Software das sich BLASC nennt, spiele auf diesem Rechner doch mal ganz ungewöhnlich mit 3 Accounts
(natürlich nicht gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und stelle fest das man in der Konfiguration eingeben kann was man will,
es wird immer zu einem Account übertragen der weder Chars zum Transfer aktiviert hat noch zugewiesen
ist. Und dazu muss man die Software nichtmal damit verwirren das man von einem auf den anderen Account
wechselt. Selbst BLASC starten, Wow starten und einloggen, spielen und ausloggen mit Wow beenden ändert
nichts an der Tatsache das der nichtmal gespielte (!) Account angeblich übertragen wird.
Irgendwelche Neuinstallationen oder Updates haben da nix dran geändert. Sorry, aber wenn eine Software
nichtmal ihre eignen Konfigurationseinstellungen lesen kann, dann sollte man daran mal arbeiten statt neues
einzubauen.

Ein Update/Patch gebe ich dem Kram noch, dann fliegts /dev/null.


Torsten


----------

